# First bow kill since heart surgery.



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I was not going to post because I left my camera at home. However, I took my first deer (nice mature doe) in Tyler county with my bow since my heart surgury several years back. I have been hunting and had shot at a couple but missed and now finally connected. She went straight down and when hit and kicked a little then expired. It was great. I have killed a lot of nice bucks (rifle) in my life but that doe was one of my all time trophies.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweet! Nice job!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats, way to go.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That's awesome, CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Way to go dad. It was nice to see that smile on your face again. You deserved it.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Congrats, nice to get that old feeling again, I'm sure.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats on your harvest!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Way to go on your first trip back. Hoping you have many more great trips in the future!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. Good to hear your back in the deer woods and your arrow did its job.


----------

